# Staggering and flipping over backwards Rooster



## Newcastlechickens (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a white Orpington rooster about 8 months old that started limping, then staggering, then falling over backwards about 2 weeks ago. I have given him antibiotics thinking he may have some sort of infection but he doesn't seem to be getting any better. He is eating and drinking normally but he backs his tail feathers up to the pen to keep himself stable. Other than not being able to walk, he seems fine. Does anyone have any idea what this could be? I have 20 young hens too but they are all fine and he is separated from them.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

OMG, that is so weird, but one of my hens started doing that the other day. I'm at my wit's end. The vet doesn't know what it is, except that it could have been the result of either trauma or a kidney infection. She's had a dose of antibiotics, vitamins and steroids. She has been improving on and off, but is still wobbly and falls over. Buggered if I know what to do about it.


----------



## DanM (Jan 30, 2014)

kiwicsi said:


> OMG, that is so weird, but one of my hens started doing that the other day. I'm at my wit's end. The vet doesn't know what it is, except that it could have been the result of either trauma or a kidney infection. She's had a dose of antibiotics, vitamins and steroids. She has been improving on and off, but is still wobbly and falls over. Buggered if I know what to do about it.


14 days of anti-biotic's and your chicken should be fine. I just had the same thing happen to one of my rooster's and he's fine now!
Hope this help's.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Have you cured it?


----------



## Newcastlechickens (Jan 17, 2013)

I had a necropsy done and it turned out to be Marek's disease. :-(


----------

